# Christmas time Show and Tell



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Show us your cool gifts. It doesn't matter if it not prepper related but if you want a thumbs up from me, you know what you have to do


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

This is my new EDC folder. It's a $40 Buck Iceman Mini, marked down to $10 so I couldn't resist replacing my dollar store folder. The blade is about 2 1/4 inches, the handle just under 3 inches. All 420 stainless steel with a rubber inlay and a pocket clip.

Also, a new world for me, those are my first pair of fleece cargo pants. No more denim on my campouts.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

"Cool gifts".... hmmmm.... I could post a pic of my cup of ice cubes, but they're hard to see under all that grape juice :*(


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> "Cool gifts".... hmmmm.... I could post a pic of my cup of ice cubes, but they're hard to see under all that grape juice :*(


I'm on my second cup of coffee.

Happy Birthday, Jesus !!!!!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Someone slipped some scotch into my coffee. I am happy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You people are moving about too early!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I received a Walmart gift card. And a card from my aunt. The post office sorting machine ripped the envelope and I got the card OK. But someone picked up the $$$$


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Santa brought this great smoker. picture is a stock photo of it. Along with a lot of various rubs and new BBQ tools. Oh and some Baileys irish cream spilled into my coffee this morning.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Every Christmas card we used to get had been "accidentally" torn open. It has gotten better. I guess the crackhead that kept needing a fix finally got fired.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

G F got me a sleeping bag.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Quiet morning here at Answered Prayers Farm. 
Our kids/grandkids are hundreds of miles away in different directions. My wife and I are here alone and we exchanged simple gifts.
She is in the kitchen making pancakes at this moment.
We may not have a lot of material things or money in the bank, but we have been richly and truly Blessed by The Lord with the things that really matter.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Santa brought parts for a 1969 harley ironhead!!!!!!! He's so freakin awesome!!!!!


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Martin Nemesis Turbo... I won't be missing another hunting season!


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Wife bought me 600 rounds!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mine came earlier in the year, a new grandchild.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

The best gift I got was not for myself, it was the pig ears I had for my dogs, they played with them all night long before devouring them this morning, Watching that was the best gift....

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Santa might be a socialist, he handed out gifts to the entire family but left me with the bill.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Got a Swiss army knife, and 
a media sifter for reloading
View attachment 9077

and some new mags for the little AR
Now I have to go buy some ammo 
to put in them. Never can have too much.
Unless you're in quicksand.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

shooter said:


> The best gift I got was not for myself, it was the pig ears I had for my dogs, they played with them all night long before devouring them this morning, Watching that was the best gift....
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


This is your new gift? SWEET!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Diver said:


> Mine came earlier in the year, a new grandchild.


Congratulations!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Life as we knew it series by Susan Beth Pfeffer
One Second After by William Forstchen
12 boxes of Pears Soap
Bags for the vac sealer
and 







I am horrible at taking pics so I searched and found this one.

Most importantly I have a happy, and healthy family.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I got coal. What can I say, it's hard being good all year. At least it was candy coal!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee good stuff and Ammo an obscene supply.
Fun part was watching Granddaughter , I gave her a car a few weeks early she received Gas cards from everyone.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> This is my new EDC folder. It's a $40 Buck Iceman Mini, marked down to $10 so I couldn't resist replacing my dollar store folder. The blade is about 2 1/4 inches, the handle just under 3 inches. All 420 stainless steel with a rubber inlay and a pocket clip.
> 
> Also, a new world for me, those are my first pair of fleece cargo pants. No more denim on my campouts.


I just got the exact same knife from my sister inlaw so now I have 2. Great minds think alike.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

I got a pair of socks :-/


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

I got time with all my kids and my hubby's parents that are in their 80's , We had good food and and good stories and made a lot of memories.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I received a Simmons red dot scope for my AR style Ruger 10/22, but the best gift I received was actually from 8 years ago...my wonderful and supportive wife. I also received an early Christmas gift back at the end of October...a new granddaughter. I am very blessed


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We don't do Christmas gifts at all.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I got a new scope and laser light for my .22 rifle. I cannot believe how far that light shines at night!
We're gonna set the scope tomorrow.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

My Wife and I don't give each other presents... we instead pick a family in need and buy them Christmas presents. My father however showed up at the house with a new Crossbow case and 3 boxes of .380 auto and some new boots for me!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Merino socks,mmmmmmmmmmmm,warm!.a soft case for the old 10-22,and some 5.56...................I scored a pressure canner for the wife too.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Two gun cleaning kits (both are nice)
.223, .45, 9mm ammo
a 8x2 mylar emergency tent for my GHB

and the grandaddy of them all a Simmons 20x60 spotting scope.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Got late present in the mail just now, an old fashion red handled Swiss Army knife, and a bag of corn cob media. What a surprise.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Daughter is home from college, missed the heck out of her. Was nice for a while when she first left. Nothing like having family around for the holidays. The rest of our family is at least 500 miles away.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

ECEEN 7Watts Solar Charger Bag coolest thing i got


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Got a new Ruger SR9C, 150 rds of ammo, a 55 in smart TV, a dehydrator, cologne, an awesome canvas picture of my kids and some clothes. My wife is the best! Our anniversary is coming up soon and I think I'm gonna get her the kimber sapphire ultra 2.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Protect this House said:


> Got a new Ruger SR9C, 150 rds of ammo, a 55 in smart TV, a dehydrator, cologne, an awesome canvas picture of my kids and some clothes. My wife is the best! Our anniversary is coming up soon and I think I'm gonna get her the kimber sapphire ultra 2.


 I am betting you will enjoy the SR9C. It is one fine easy shooting weapon. Another one Ruger got right.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I am betting you will enjoy the SR9C. It is one fine easy shooting weapon. Another one Ruger got right.


I love my SR9C


----------

